# rats, food, housing, bedding, etc...



## jamesmortimer (Jan 7, 2013)

hi i am looking to breeding my own mice and rats, and i was just asking for tips and tricks...
what do you guys feed them on?

if you have a rodent SHED do you insulate it... and do you heat it in the winter?

what do you guys use to cull them?

what do you use for bedding?

please try and answer these questions, thankyou,
james. : victory: :no1:


----------



## Dnuk (Dec 11, 2012)

Rodents are easy to breed, 

Rats/Mice i would do outside in a shed. Insulation will help to an extent, however Rats will breed either way normally. If i was to use a Rodent shed, Personally i would insulate it well. Heating wise, It wouldn't hurt to have a small heater just to prevent freezing during the winter months. 

Ive got Multi's, Gerbils and Harvest Mice with the plan to add Rats outside. (Not Rats, but still rodents)

Food wise, I use a Mix of "Crunch Rabbit" and "Herby Rabbit" from Argo, Mix in some wheat and occasionally i give them some dog biscuits. A lot of people feed Rats on a Pig Pellet which can also work. 130 Multi's is costing me around £14 per month. 

Bedding, Dust extracted wood shavings. (nothing else) I did used to give them some teabag paper for bedding, but it went everywhere and not used to sleep on/in.

Culling, Im using 100% CO2, Got a few food tight containers for different amounts to cull. Im using food grade CO2 (pub) which is regulated to 1.3 bar and run through a flow meter to ensure im not either making it last too long, or Blasting them with the CO2.


----------



## jamesmortimer (Jan 7, 2013)

hi thanks for the reply would this pellet food be good? Argo Feeds - Manufacturers and Distributors of Animal Feeds | Small Pet Feed and Bedding (the rat and mouse blocks) 
have you got any pics of your setup?? thanks,
james : victory:


----------



## Dnuk (Dec 11, 2012)

jamesmortimer said:


> hi thanks for the reply would this pellet food be good? Argo Feeds - Manufacturers and Distributors of Animal Feeds | Small Pet Feed and Bedding (the rat and mouse blocks)
> have you got any pics of your setup?? thanks,
> james : victory:


I ave never used pig pellets personally, So i couldn't advise on that one, Its just i know some people do use them. 

My setup is for multi's which don't need as much space as rats, Though could work for rats/Mice. (mice would need 6mm wire tops) 










Now has all tubs in, Top 5 used for Gerbils. and 4 rows of Multi's. Bottom 2 are used for weened Multi's then to the left i have another Rack with the large Tubs in (5 in total) for holding/growing on.


----------



## jamesmortimer (Jan 7, 2013)

its called rat and mouse blocks :2thumb:


----------



## Dnuk (Dec 11, 2012)

jamesmortimer said:


> its called rat and mouse blocks :2thumb:


Just looked, Again not something i have ever used, but next time im there i might be cheeky and ask for a sample. Though if it says Rat and Mouse then im sure it would be fine, Never had any problems with products from Argo. Got a price list here if you need price for any of there products.


----------



## jamesmortimer (Jan 7, 2013)

yes, a price list would be good thankyou :no1:


----------



## Dnuk (Dec 11, 2012)

I have the list, but the print is that small, and my scanner cant pick it up. 

The Pellets you mention are 20kg @ £9.50 a bag. 

The Crunchy/Course Rabbit are 15k @ £8.50 and the Herby Rabbit is 15kg @ £8.95

I can say both the rabbit foods im impressed with, i get next to no waste with my multi's food wise which is great. :2thumb:


----------



## jamesmortimer (Jan 7, 2013)

all sorted, found a local equestrian dealer who uses ARGO and they are ordering this in as of when i need it just for me! :notworthy: 
thankyou for great local businesses! absolutely fantastic people, if you guys ever need a product such as this it is always worthwhile to contact your local equestrian dealer as they can usually order it in for you :no1:


----------



## Dnuk (Dec 11, 2012)

Chances are if you call Argo, They will know of any one in your area that can get there products too :2thumb:


----------



## jamesmortimer (Jan 7, 2013)

yeah, i also contacted ARGO directly and i have to say they have outstanding customer service, they reply to your e-mails very quickly and are very knowledgable, i think i may try argo out on its own first then mix it in with some dr john silver dog food and see which works best, which should be pretty cheap as i can get the dog food for £8-10 a (15kg) bag from my local pet shop and am just waiting to get a quote for the ARGO, i will be sure to tell you what the rat and mouse pellets are like as soon as i try them out :2thumb:


----------

